# 13dp3dt brown spotting and a/f pains ???



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Girls im due to test tomoro however got up this morning and have had brown/pink spotting and also got a/f pains.  my boobs are also now not painful for as big. still praying to get a bfp in the morning but just wondering if anyone has had similar and still got a bfp on test day??

is it too late for implantation? 

thanks going mad


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Poppylou

A friend of mine had the same symptoms and got a BFP.  Good luck. x


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks for reply - ive had little bit of spotting all day and pain now hope its a positive x


----------

